# does he look good ?



## mariebx19 (Mar 14, 2013)

i am thinking of buying this colt.i will be going to view him in the next week or two.just wanted to post pictures and see what people thought of him.does he look good? does he look like he will have alot of feather?


----------



## AlexArt (Apr 25, 2010)

He's very straight through the hock and the shoulder but then most traditional cobs are - he's very cute though and has nice markings, once he's been gelded and on spring grass he'll look a load better, my little almost yearling gelding looks the same scruffy hairy leggy bum high baby phase at the mo, they do grow out of it though thank goodness!!!


----------



## mariebx19 (Mar 14, 2013)

i bought him today the man i bought him from has only had him 1 week along with a few other colts and mares.he has just been wormed and de-loused and i have to worm him again.he was in a barn and has been living on pony nuts and ad lib haylage.he has lots of mats but will look like a different horse within a few weeks.i viewed him today and he was so good to lead,when i got him to the yard i just spent some time with him then took him to the field (him and my gelding seemed to get on,so i was happy with that ) leading him all around the yard he was good and quiet but half way into the first field i had to walk through to get to his he was bolting and bucking but he isnt strong enough that i cant hold on so hopefully he will learn.i will have him gelded as soon as possible.
his name is MR.MAGOO but i am going to change it,i dont know what to yet,any ideas?? i was thinking phoenix.













my 4 yo gelding in front and the 1 yo colt 2nd,dont they look alike (from the front).


----------



## mariebx19 (Mar 14, 2013)

do you think pony nuts would be enough to put some weight on? and he will be on grass 24/7


----------



## Jess2308 (May 12, 2009)

Congratulations on your new pony, he will definately have a lot of feather!

Is he underweight? Its impossible to tell his weight from the photos with all that hair! Unless he is very underweight i'd be wary of trying to get too much on him as, with the spring grass coming through now, he will put weight on over the next few months anyway. Baby joints are very easily damaged by having them too fat, im currently keeping my 11month old on fairly restricted grazing as she has got a bit fatter than i'd like over the winter. Im only giving her salt/mineral licks in the field and no extra food.


----------



## mariebx19 (Mar 14, 2013)

thanks,well you can feel his spine more than you should but i wouldnt say he is seriously underweight so i will probably just stick to grass and salt/mineral licks and maybe even a small amount of pony nuts when he is brought in.


----------



## suze23 (Jun 3, 2011)

late reply to this ^^


nice lad 

my youngster was rising 2 when i got her and needed some meat on her for my liking, so put her on some spillers youngstock cubes, chaff (bulk) and nuts....shes still on that now and looks fab

see other pic ivejust posted she could be a fab advert for spillers now lol


----------



## Doguiesrus (Apr 18, 2012)

Probably going to get slated here but hey ho! Can I suggest if possible of course to leave him entire as long as possible. E specially with a quiet colt that is handled and manageable. It simply allows them to mature and I feel you get the best from them if left that little longer. I breed gypsy cobs and have seen first hand the effects of cutting a colt too early. It stunts growth, feather growth chest and more. Anyway good luck


----------



## MissyThePony (Aug 6, 2013)

Are you planning on gelding him? I don't know your experience with youngsters but colts can become notoriously difficult as they mature (due to various hormones) and if you're not planning on breeding then gelding is a great idea. 

Obviously he's your horse and you can do as you please but that's just a suggestion from a fellow equestrian  
He is gorgeous by the way, and Phoenix really suits him


----------

